# 08 HR Veilside Roadster *For Sale*



## Acoriano (Dec 17, 2019)

For Sale is my 08 z33 HR
60k Kms

-Custom Molded Veilside Widebody
-Lamborghini Verticle Door Conversion 
-Carbon Fiber Hood,Trunk and Convertible Storage Cover
-Custom Spyder 9K HID Headlights
-Custom Tail Lights
-Racing Seats
-Four Point Harnesses 
-Pioneer HD Nav + Eco + Infotainment
-Kicker Sound system + Sub
-Whiteline Lowering Sports Springs
-Z1 Motorsports Steel UnderCarrige Skid Plate
-Z1 Motorsports Plennum Spacer
-2Piece Aftermarket 20" Rims
-Street Factions Chassis Mounted Rear Bash Bar + Wing
-Custom Satin White Paint Job done in 2018
-Nismo Performance Pack
-Brembo Brakes
-Custom Magnaflow Exhaust (Not obnoxious)
- LED Switch-back Fog Lights (OEM Reflectors Replacement) 

Etc.


----------

